# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Fellas of BP.net

## HALEN16

SORRY GUYS ...but lets show em what we got....KEEP it clean

----------


## Earl



----------


## 2kdime

heres me with a cat

----------


## Patrick Long

Me, doin what I do best.....

----------


## littleindiangirl

Pat you take the best freakin pictures  :Good Job:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

> Pat you take the best freakin pictures


 :Embarassed:  :Giggle:  :Wuv:  :Blow kiss:  :Hug:  Why thank you!

----------


## cueball

Here I ams!



*CCC*

----------


## NickMyers03

i know i know but ladys im taken... ( sorry had say it)

----------


## jdmls88

> i know i know but ladys im taken... ( sorry had say it)


Not Me!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

dude didnt they stop makin rollerblades in the 90s

hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahah just messin

----------


## jdmls88

> dude didnt they stop makin rollerblades in the 90s
> 
> hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahah just messin


lol i wish! Id stop hurtin myself

----------


## NickMyers03

nice...tried that once... face hit the pavement and have not been on them since

----------


## Skiploder



----------


## Patrick Long

Dude the pink lamb on the mirror is sooooo manly!

----------


## jdmls88

> Dude the pink lamb on the mirror is sooooo manly!


dude its a UNICORN ughhhh!!! :sploosh:

----------


## SteelerFreak89

> lol i wish! Id stop hurtin myself


What hat do you have on in that picture? Just wondering.

----------


## Emilio



----------


## joepythons

> http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...7/img_3729.jpg


Hey mister i saw you on Americas most wanted tonight  :Surprised:   :ROFL:

----------


## Skiploder

> Dude the pink lamb on the mirror is sooooo manly!


Careful, that's my daughter's Easter present.

----------


## Emilio

> Hey mister i saw you on Americas most wanted tonight


You were suppose to keep it on the Lo Lo now the netter's will be coming to look for me too.LOL

----------


## Patrick Long

> Hey mister i saw you on Americas most wanted tonight


LOL I always think that! hahahaha. Remember Hes Cuban when he lives in FL, Mexican when he lives here in CA


Totally just messin with you Emilio!




> Careful, that's my daughter's Easter present.


LoL, No seriously I think its manly, its like Pink shirts, the more you wear them the more manly you are, shows them whats up now eh!

----------


## joepythons

> You were suppose to keep it on the Lo Lo now the netter's will be coming to look for me too.LOL


To late i made the call they are on there way  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## jdmls88

> What hat do you have on in that picture? Just wondering.


its a dragon hat :Good Job: 
http://www.tactics.com/dragon/flex-corporate-logo-hat

----------


## Emilio

> LOL I always think that! hahahaha. Remember Hes Cuban when he lives in FL, Mexican when he lives here in CA
> 
> 
> Totally just messin with you Emilio!
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, No seriously I think its manly, its like Pink shirts, the more you wear them the more manly you are, shows them whats up now eh!


 Yes Sir brother!! Proud Cuban American over here in the M.I.A.

----------


## Skiploder

> LoL, No seriously I think its manly, its like Pink shirts, the more you wear them the more manly you are, shows them whats up now eh!


It's cool Patty.  One of my operators found it in the back seat and hung it from the rearview mirror.  

That pic is now up in both crew rooms in both yards.  For 20 years my nickname was Coyote, now it's "Fluffy".

----------


## Patrick Long

hahahaha

----------


## claytonfaulkner



----------


## Nate

tis moi.

----------


## WellyBelly



----------


## NickMyers03

Nate where are the big nerdy glasses?...

----------


## Gecko Den

Here ya go... :Wink:

----------


## WellyBelly

> Here ya go...


Dan Morino?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Is it before of after nutrisystem  :sploosh: 


> Here ya go...

----------


## Gecko Den

Post nutrisystem, heres what I looked like before nutrisystem:

----------


## joepythons

> Nate where are the big nerdy glasses?...


One of his snakes took them  :sploosh:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> tis moi.


Dude, I thought your were older! Much older like 30's. LOL, how old are you? 23?

----------


## Nate

> Dude, I thought your were older! Much older like 30's. LOL, how old are you? 23?


spot on.. 23  :Good Job:

----------


## ADEE

not that Darren ever posts here because he doesnt have an account but hes here almost as much as i am  :Wink:  (pic also posted on the ladies thread) darren with his look alike and me (ashley) with mine

----------


## aaramire

> 



nice gages and tats!

----------


## talon04

Tis me  No Juno in this one though

----------


## python.princess

Jeez guys! Don't look so happy!  :Razz:

----------


## jknudson

The Swede


Me (After a bit too much to drink) and my lady (Python.Princess)

----------


## WellyBelly

> nice gages and tats!


Why thank you.

----------


## aaramire

> Why thank you.


your welcome! how many tats do you have? just the half sleeve or do you have others? i have two and i love them!!!

----------


## python.princess

> The Swede


hottness!

----------


## ADEE

> hottness!


lol..  i think thats so cool you both post on the forum  :Smile:

----------


## python.princess

> lol..  i think thats so cool you both post on the forum


That's how we met!  :Wink:

----------


## 8b8ll

Mike

----------


## West Coast Jungle



----------


## andwhy6

my girl and I 


me doin the things i LOVE!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

figures all of yall are like 21 ahahahah

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

ahem....22

----------


## NickMyers03

[QUOTE=andwhy6;748034]
me doin the things i LOVE!

QUOTE]

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT...weather is shaping up for our games to start up again..we have Wars with up to 100 people ( 50 per team)...being on the east coast and having so many military bases around the Navy Seals like to join once in a while!!


ChicaPiton519 - I'm 22 LOL

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> ChicaPiton519 - I'm 22 LOL





> ahem....22


point exactly...
haha
im 16... aka jail bait... well thats what my best friend's dad calls me hahahah

basically stating that yall are to old for me lol well.. for 2 years till im legal... bahaha

----------


## ADEE

> That's how we met!


wow really?!! thats so awesome

----------


## jknudson

> wow really?!! thats so awesome


I definitely agree!  But she's bad for my BP addiction!  Too good of taste! LOL :Very Happy:

----------


## jdmls88

> point exactly...
> haha
> im 16... aka jail bait... well thats what my best friend's dad calls me hahahah
> 
> basically stating that yall are to old for me lol well.. for 2 years till im legal... bahaha


depends what state hahahah :sploosh:

----------


## ADEE

were 23  :Wink: 

jknudson, thats too funny  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> depends what state hahahah



hahaha mmhmm im not far from alabama ;] haha jk jk

----------


## jdmls88

> hahaha mmhmm im not far from alabama ;] haha jk jk


alabama? was that a redneck joke lol

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> alabama? was that a redneck joke lol


not at all...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## python.princess

> wow really?!! thats so awesome


I'd have to agree!  :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

> 


I know this is a thread bout the fellas but I have to say, your wife is gorgeous!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> I know this is a thread bout the fellas but I have to say, your wife is gorgeous!


x2

----------


## jdmls88

> I know this is a thread bout the fellas but I have to say, your wife is gorgeous!


 :Thread Hijacked: much? lol

----------


## Enve

Why not, before gastric bypass, have some after pics in a few months  :Surprised: ......

----------


## python.princess

> Why not, before gastric bypass, have some after pics in a few months .....


Good for you! I can't wait to see the after pictures! BTW- I love the foot print tat! From your kid?

----------


## Enve

> Good for you! I can't wait to see the after pictures! BTW- I love the foot print tat! From your kid?


Thanks! Yea, My daughter....

----------


## python.princess

Very cool!

----------


## hondo1967

I feel old lol just turned 41.

----------


## aaramire

> point exactly...
> haha
> im 16... aka jail bait... well thats what my best friend's dad calls me hahahah
> 
> basically stating that yall are to old for me lol well.. for 2 years till im legal... bahaha


I'm legal! lol I will be 19 this summer! whooohooo :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Mindibun

Wow, this thread took off. We got some good lookin' guys around here.  :Wink:

----------


## claytonfaulkner

> alabama? was that a redneck joke lol


the legal age in alabama is 16, they lowered it about a year ago

----------


## jdmls88

> the legal age in alabama is 16, they lowered it about a year ago


lol wow what a bad idea

----------


## hoo-t

> I feel old lol just turned 41.


Well, jeez, lemme help ya out there hondo...  I'll be 49 next month.

Steve

(Some young girl working in Long John Silvers gave me a SENIOR CITIZEN DISCOUNT today!!!)

----------


## NickMyers03

> Well, jeez, lemme help ya out there hondo...  I'll be 49 next month.
> 
> Steve
> 
> (Some young girl working in Long John Silvers gave me a SENIOR CITIZEN DISCOUNT today!!!)


i would say take it while you can but thats not exactly what i mean LOL...kinda sucks she thought you were older.

----------


## kneepoles

I miss that beard.... :Sad:

----------


## claytonfaulkner

> lol wow what a bad idea


not at all (im 18)

----------


## jdmls88

> not at all (im 18)


maybe not for you!

----------


## talon04

I turn 20 on Saturday!

----------


## joepythons

> Well, jeez, lemme help ya out there hondo...  I'll be 49 next month.
> 
> Steve
> 
> (Some young girl working in Long John Silvers gave me a SENIOR CITIZEN DISCOUNT today!!!)


Now thats just wrong  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## Nate

Post up Joe.  :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> Post up Joe.


The only pic of me are on the post office walls  :sploosh: .Sorry no pics of me on computer and i do not have a camera anymore(long story why lol).

----------


## RGreen454ss

Heres me from the other day trying to figure out these new camera phones

----------


## andwhy6

[QUOTE=NickMyers03;748052]


> me doin the things i LOVE!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT...weather is shaping up for our games to start up again..we have Wars with up to 100 people ( 50 per team)...being on the east coast and having so many military bases around the Navy Seals like to join once in a while!!
> 
> 
> ChicaPiton519 - I'm 22 LOL


im from washington so its rain shine or snow over here. i miss playin big urban games. i play on a D1 (am pro) team called notorious so im only play speed ball now. we skrimmed the naughty dogs (pro team outa portland) saturday cuz we are going to huntington beach CA thursday for our first national tourny of the season. IM HELLA STOKED!


im 21 haha

----------


## Wh00h0069

Here is a bad pic of me. I look mad. I probably just woke up or something. Anyway, here is me with my albino female boa...

http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...9/302_0453.jpg

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I turn 20 on Saturday!


 :Bday:

----------


## Thor26

AHAHAHAHAHAHA i love this pic of me

----------


## bender29

Here I am:

----------


## Mikkla

Me and my dogo

----------


## munding

beach a couple of years back. with my two sisters and my brother-in-law.
note the face.i had too much to drink...lol.. :Puke:  :Puke:  :Puke:  :Puke:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> beach a couple of years back. with my two sisters and my brother-in-law.
> note the face.i had too much to drink...lol..


Ah! Look at that drunken hottness! When you coming to the states again??  :Very Happy:

----------


## elevatethis

This one's a classic, I'm second from the left...sunburn anyone?

----------


## jknudson

> This one's a classic, I'm second from the left...sunburn anyone?


LMAO! Thanks for posting that Brad! :ROFL:

----------


## rabernet

Where was that picture taken, Brad?

----------


## rabernet

Does Karl count for this thread?  :Razz:

----------


## MeMe

Brad and Robin...those pics made me lol! 

 :Good Job: 

Great pics!!!

----------


## Perry

Hmm... I found this one on my phone.

----------


## NickMyers03

> This one's a classic, I'm second from the left...sunburn anyone?


 :Good Job: whos the hottie on the right in the  :Bowdown: SHORT :Bowdown: skirt

----------


## elevatethis

SHORT skirt is married to a BIG man! Watch it! haha...

That was Daytona '07 btw....

----------


## rabernet

That's Vaughn's (kavmon) wife Charmaine.

----------


## rabernet

> SHORT skirt is married to a BIG man! Watch it! haha...
> 
> That was Daytona '07 btw....


Was that at one of the bars in the Hilton? I just don't recognize the background at all.

----------


## NickMyers03

im married, look but dont touch. i do believe in pointing out hotness when its there!!!!

Vaughn you have a hot wife!! keep her happy

----------


## jknudson

> Was that at one of the bars in the Hilton? I just don't recognize the background at all.


That was a bar by Bubba Gumps.  How I even remember is beyond me. :sploosh:

----------


## rabernet

> That was a bar by Bubba Gumps.  How I even remember is beyond me.


Haha! Karl can't wait to see YOU again this year!  :Wink:

----------


## elevatethis

> That was a bar by Bubba Gumps.  How I even remember is beyond me.


...and that was right before the security guard started chasing some polish guy after he literally picked up my fiance and ran off down the boardwalk, ahh good times....

----------


## MeMe

> That was a bar by Bubba Gumps.  How I even remember is beyond me.



I think that resteraunt was called Mai Tai's.

However the heck _I_ remember that.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jknudson

> ...and that was right before the security guard started chasing some polish guy after he literally picked up my fiance and ran off down the boardwalk, ahh good times....


Now THAT I don't remember... great times! :Very Happy: 

Robin, 

Can't wait to hang out with you and Karl again either!  You're definitely good people.  I'm dragging Melanie this year too, I have a feeling he'll like her. :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

> Now THAT I don't remember... great times!
> 
> Robin, 
> 
> Can't wait to hang out with you and Karl again either!  You're definitely good people.  I'm dragging Melanie this year too, I have a feeling he'll like her.


You know with Karl you have to share! Just don't tell Christie!  :Wink:

----------


## Hellix2494

Well I guess I might as well add my mug to all this. I am currently on my work computer and don't have many pics of my self on here but this is what I have at the moment. 

Pics from my trip to Texas to meet my Birth mother in September 07. (obviously the one in the cowboy hat LOL)





Just messing around. 






And a few with me and one of my snakes.

----------


## _Venom_

Me.

----------


## FL0OD

first the Easter shot, dont ask me how I found this photo.



the reason there is so many pictures of guys here with there ladies because most smart men know that you woman always make your ugly "self" look better  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

Hellix,

You're adopted? I am too - in fact, just got back from my annual visit with my birth uncle and his family this past Saturday. He's my birth mom's brother (who doesn't want contact with me). This was my 8th year going to see them.

----------


## Repti-Rob

ok well here is one that's about 1yr ago before my engagement. 

and here is after lol...................


Notice the lack of women....lol but i got the best one now!

----------


## python.princess

> You know with Karl you have to share! Just don't tell Christie!


It's okay, she's planning to steal me for most of the weekend anyways! So I'm sure she won't mind sharing! lol

----------


## rabernet

> It's okay, she's planning to steal me for most of the weekend anyways! So I'm sure she won't mind sharing! lol


She is? She was supposed to be my hanging buddy too! Guess Christie will be Ms. Popular this year!  :Razz:

----------


## Hellix2494

> Hellix,
> 
> You're adopted? I am too - in fact, just got back from my annual visit with my birth uncle and his family this past Saturday. He's my birth mom's brother (who doesn't want contact with me). This was my 8th year going to see them.



Yes I am adopted.  :Smile:  

I just tracked my mom down last year and so far things have been great and all, it has been a good experience for all involved.  :Smile:

----------


## ctrlfreq

Sarah and Me shortly after Daytona 07...

----------


## JoshJP7

Toronto Zoo

----------


## JoshJP7

Wifey and I with Aaron Lewis of Staind

----------


## Hellix2494

> the reason there is so many pictures of guys here with there ladies because most smart men know that you woman always make your ugly "self" look better


LOL Wish I had a woman to make me look better  :Sad:

----------


## CeraDigital

Welllp, mind as well add one of my ugly mug. Here's me not too long ago.

----------


## tigerlily

> It's okay, she's planning to steal me for most of the weekend anyways! So I'm sure she won't mind sharing! lol





> She is? She was supposed to be my hanging buddy too! Guess Christie will be Ms. Popular this year!


Oh, Karl is is BIG trouble.  First he doesn't come see me when I come to Atlanta, now this?!   :Surprised:   :Evileye:  

I'm planning on having a LOT of fun this year.  Yes, I plan on stealing Melanie, but I'm imagining that Jason is going to want me to give her back.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Of COURSE I'm hanging out with you too Robin!    :Wink: 

Is it August yet?   :Please:

----------


## tmartin2347

Here's my girl and I out at the bars for st. paddys day. And yes I had to work the next day... it wasn't fun. 





And the side profile with some green hat that a girl put on my head, which took me days to get all the glitter out of my hair.

----------


## Aonaen

They call me Ninja D (Picture From Laooda)




I dont know whats going on here!! Just having a good time I guess.






Me being me!! :Weirdface:

----------


## WellyBelly

> Here's my girl and I out at the bars for st. paddys day. And yes I had to work the next day... it wasn't fun. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the side profile with some green hat that a girl put on my head, which took me days to get all the glitter out of my hair.


That girl looks familur... what part of NH are you from?

----------


## tmartin2347

I'm from Exeter, and she's from Hampton.

----------


## cecil

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/.../0/8/8/041.jpg

----------


## cecil

i hope this worked better :Embarassed:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> not at all (im 18)


so they lower the drinking age in bama too?

 :Razz:

----------


## claytonfaulkner

> so they lower the drinking age in bama too?



what drinking age?

----------


## Laooda

> They call me Ninja D (Picture From Laooda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know whats going on here!! Just having a good time I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THERE'S that Papa Bear!   :Very Happy:   Your smile and laugh are just contagious Dustin!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> what drinking age?


twas a joke. never mind... hhaha

----------


## HALEN16

"chicks dig me hard''  ahhaha

----------


## CeraDigital

> "chicks dig me hard''  ahhaha


You must teach me......how?  :Bowdown:

----------


## rabernet

> Is it August yet?


No - but it's almost May!  :Wink:

----------


## HALEN16

> You must teach me......how?


Ok.....so its just my wife and her grandmother! Still counts as CHICKS right?!LOL

----------


## tigerlily

> No - but it's almost May!


There is that!   :Very Happy:

----------


## naba2002

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...hp?i=18426&c=3



on vaca

----------


## rabernet

> There is that!


Or April if you're really antsy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rapture

> They call me Ninja D (Picture From Laooda)


AAAHAHAHAHA... Should'a posted the cake pic!!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## alexrls

[IMG]nts and Settings\P299\My Documents\My Pictures[/IMG]

this is me in costume about a year ago

----------


## Aonaen

> AAAHAHAHAHA... Should'a posted the cake pic!!!!


I thought about it but I wanted to keep it clean.  :Razz:

----------


## tigerlily

> Or April if you're really antsy!


I'm thinking, I'm not going to make that one.   :Tears:   If I'm not in MD then I'll likely have to coach soccer games.  I'm not happy at all!   :Mad: 

Oh by the way, we definitely have some eye candy in this thread.   :Love:

----------


## alexrls

> [IMG]nts and Settings\P299\My Documents\My Pictures[/IMG]
> 
> this is me in costume about a year ago


my bad here...

----------


## Vomitore

> 


Is that an ESP lawsuit explorer? Very cool! Neck thru or bolt-on?

----------


## PythonWallace

Here I am in Mexico last year. This is the only semi-sober pic of me, taken just minutes before happy hour after a little morning pier fishing.

----------


## alexrls

here's me chillin on a road trip a while back



and no... i'm not endorsing walmart...i'm not against it but the trucks just passing on the highway

----------


## alexrls

me and some of the boys havin a jam

----------


## Ginevive

> 


Am I the only one here that thinks this is Hysterical?! LOL  :ROFL:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Am I the only one here that thinks this is Hysterical?! LOL


ha no i think its pretty funny myself =D

----------


## janeothejungle

Nope, I laughed my butt off when I saw it......

Cheers,
Kat

----------


## cueball

> Oh by the way, we definitely have some eye candy in this thread.


Eye candy say what  :Crazy:

----------


## Patrick Long

like an elf on drugs cue........jeez

----------


## amcceney

little late on this one i guess but here i am!



In Cancun last year.  




mee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elvyra's Keeper

> like an elf on drugs cue........jeez


That is exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## python.princess

> That is exactly what I was thinking.


Not what I was thinking but I sure thought it was true! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Here i am At Ellis Island  :Smile: 



Here I am at Tavern On The Green. 



This is my gf and I

----------


## Earl

> Is that an ESP lawsuit explorer? Very cool! Neck thru or bolt-on?


Well you see I goofed up, I posted the wrong pic and since I couldn't edit it as there is a time limit to do that the pic stuck. That is a friend of mine from California.

It's a gag a bunch of us freaky guitar players did. Here are some more and perhaps I may have posted myself in there somewhere.

Maybe....

Too young to be me.



Foot in bowl! Might be me. I do like to wear Santa hats during the Holidays.








This is probably me. I can't remember.










Anyway....Vomitore we need to do a guitar thread.

----------


## drgonzo

about a year ago..


and now.

----------


## eckoxblayze

Here's me. I swear I'm making a face for the picture!  :Smile: 



I was gonna post a pic of one of my snakes, but it was too large and I didn't feel like resizing. If anyone wants to see it, go to

----------


## daaangconcepts

> Eye candy say what


ummm.....   dv?!?!?!?!  :Surprised: 

nice   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Giggle:  though

----------


## tigerlily

> Eye candy say what


That has to be the goofiest pic of you, that I have ever seen.   :Razz:

----------


## chrisguz4300

me on the left with a couple of the fraternity bros


quick shot of me and the girlfriend :Wink:

----------


## Laooda

> Eye candy say what




 :ROFL:   I adore you!




> like an elf on drugs cue........jeez



EXACTLLY!!!!   :sploosh: 





> Well you see I goofed up, I posted the wrong pic and since I couldn't edit it as there is a time limit to do that the pic stuck. That is a friend of mine from California.
> 
> It's a gag a bunch of us freaky guitar players did. Here are some more and perhaps I may have posted myself in there somewhere.
> 
> Maybe....
> 
> Too young to be me.
> 
> 
> ...





THESE ROCK!!!!!!    :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

Hey Pat...


Like dis?   :Weirdface:

----------


## cueball

> Hey Pat...
> 
> 
> Like dis?


OWNED  :Bowdown:

----------


## Patrick Long

Ohhhh.....My said hurts

edit....I also need your tablet!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Laooda

> Ohhhh.....My said hurts
> 
> edit....I also need your tablet!!!!!!


My said hurts too....   :Weirdface: 



 :sploosh:   Glad you liked it!

NO!  It's my precious.....   :Smile:

----------


## jdmls88

> Hey Pat...
> 
> 
> Like dis?


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :Good Job:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Hey Pat...
> 
> 
> Like dis?


hahha thats awesome!

----------


## Peter Williams

Me in the middle, with my dad and little brother at a drag race.

----------


## ru55ell14



----------


## patb201985

*couple pics of me holding my balls...






thanks to my BP's. they make the pics look much better !*

----------


## alexrls

heres one more of me.. i didnt edit this in any way. i love it

----------


## Aric

Heres some more recent pics.

----------


## giaach

Random party, random chick...

----------


## fergie

Haven't really been on the forums recently but heres my mug

15 years old



More recent





and the beauty that i helped to create, baby Mary-Kate

----------


## janeothejungle

Nice Nipples. They're awfully close together, suggesting there may be more of them???   :Surprised:  :Surprised: 



Cheers,
Kat

----------


## joepythons

> Nice Nipples. They're awfully close together, suggesting there may be more of them???  
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


Kat thats just wrong to point out  :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Laooda

> Kat thats just wrong to point out


Hahaha!!!!   :sploosh: 

Ummm Kat, what it is... is that Cue-type creatures actually have 3 sets.  But I'm not even gonna guess where the other 2 are.  :Weirdface:

----------


## joepythons

> Hahaha!!!!  
> 
> Ummm Kat, what it is... is that Cue-type creatures actually have 3 sets.  But I'm not even gonna guess where the other 2 are.


Way to much to even think about  :Weirdface:   :Weirdface:   :projectile:   :projectile:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## YvesA

Here I am, sorry no snake.

----------


## HALEN16

> Here I am, sorry no snake.


bump :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## Argentra

> heres one more of me.. i didnt edit this in any way. i love it


That is GREAT! Florescent light strip? I love it...

Mmm... we gots some hot guys here abouts  :Very Happy:

----------


## firehop

Here I am.  One of the OLD DUDES of bp.net



But I Like this one better it brings out the true me.

----------


## OhBalls

> Here I am.  One of the OLD DUDES of bp.net
> 
> 
> 
> But I Like this one better it brings out the true me.


oooo..I SOOOO have to take pics of me and goliath....i won't handle him alone so it's hard to get pics....I'll ask the boyfriend to help....awesome looking burm!!...we have three....Goliath being the only one I could consider holding (he's a kitten),,,and our largest at 15 feet...

awesome snake.....great photo, thanks for sharing!

----------


## firehop

> oooo..I SOOOO have to take pics of me and goliath....i won't handle him alone so it's hard to get pics....I'll ask the boyfriend to help....awesome looking burm!!...we have three....Goliath being the only one I could consider holding (he's a kitten),,,and our largest at 15 feet...
> 
> awesome snake.....great photo, thanks for sharing!




Thats George.  He is awesome and now hes a little bigger than he was in the pic.  We do reptile shows all the time and he is the show stopper.  I never handle them alone either but George is a kitty cat.  He loves to hang out with people.  He is my baby and the best animal that I have ever owned.

----------


## Gloryhound

Me first thing in the morning.  Boy did I need to get some coffee!

----------


## DSGB

here is me and my homegirl

----------


## RGreen454ss

Better pic of me

----------


## FIREball

Goofing around when my daughter was taking a pic

----------


## STORMS

> 


The pink pony hanging from the mirror in the 2nd pic is HOT!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: LOVE IT!!!

----------


## SoCaliSon

Wow.. I haven't had the chance to get on these boards for awhile I have been so Busy breeding my Chams... But thought I would check in and say whats up to the Snake Folks...


HERE I AM!
This is my Dad and I on a dive trip at Anacapa in the Channel Islands...

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...dDadDivers.jpg

My Sis's B-Day in Vegas... She performs in the show Le Reve at the Wynn in Vegas... I am soooo proud of her... Check it out when your there,

My sis, Myself, and my better half Julia.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...liaKissing.jpg

My Dad and I at our sets at a Green Bay game in San Diego two years back during Pre Season.  

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...Son/Game20.jpg

----------


## Blue Apple Herps

After a lot of drinks on vacation!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wow.. 
> 
> My sis, Myself, and my better half Julia.
> 
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...liaKissing.jpg


Lovely ladies! :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

Im off to VEGAS now!!!!

----------


## wilomn

> Im off to VEGAS now!!!!


Who's driving? You or your woman?

----------


## Patrick Long

LOL After seeing SoCaliSons post, im leaving the woman here!!!!

----------


## wilomn

> LOL After seeing SoCaliSons post, im leaving the woman here!!!!


I'm assuming you are now done with the present woman and that she doesn't read this forum.

----------


## Patrick Long

LOL no shes still around here somehwere!  :Wink:

----------


## Yvette

Tonight is my daughter's Jr. Prom.  :Tears: 
Here is my Baby & me a few hours ago.
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...mom___deja.jpg

----------


## N4S

Me after a long night of work.

----------


## SoCaliSon

> Lovely ladies!


Thanks... I love my Ladies... 


Pat:  Let me know if you guys are heading out there... Occasionally I get deals on show tickets.   My sis is single now as well... And she has a ton of Friends if you get what I'm sayin :Good Job: ... I would recommend pkeasing the one that already puts up with you though... Vegas girls are trouble...

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

Me

----------


## STORMS

> Me after a long night of work.


 :Hungry:   :Lick:  ...yum  :Yes:  :Wink:

----------


## redpython

i dont have an updated pic right now, but here is a pic of one of my bloods w/ my size 17 shoe, yup that is right ladies, size 17.

----------


## DSGB

^ lol.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> I dont have an updated pic right now, but here is a pic of one of my bloods w/ my size 17 shoe, yup that is right ladies, size 17.


LOL!!!

 :ROFL:   size 17 shoe  :sploosh:

----------


## Drew87

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...imageuser=7153

Thats me 

This is me and my girl and my spider 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...imageuser=7153

i would post the pic but i cant figure out how to haha

----------


## tideguyinva

this is me

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Some people just* DONT* look good in photos....  I am a perfect example of that... BUT, I am tired of people wanting me to post a pic so here it is.  6'3"...  Irish... Green eyes....  Bald Head since 1993...  8 tattoos so far..  and a belly that shows my ancestry....

----------


## AndrewGeibel

One more semi recent picture. I have no idea what I was doing. I don't even remember this picture being taken.

----------


## N4S

> ...yum


Yum back at you.  :Hungry: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Some people just* DONT* look good in photos....  I am a perfect example of that... BUT, I am tired of people wanting me to post a pic so here it is.  6'3"...  Irish... Green eyes....  Bald Head since 1993...  8 tattoos so far..  and a belly that shows my ancestry....


Neck in neck with you on the tats  :Wink:  
 :Surprised: And you're right some people don't, but u sure do  :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> yup that is right ladies, size 17


 :Surprised:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick Long

> 



NOT what I pictured AT all!!!!! hahahaha

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> NOT what I pictured AT all!!!!! hahahaha


WTF???  DARE I ASK????

----------


## butters!

here we go

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> WTF???  DARE I ASK????


ahaha i agree idk just from you avitar

----------


## Patrick Long

no worries, just thought you would look a little older. ha!!!

----------


## m0esgirl

jeez i swear ALL of you drink together on friday nights! :Carouse:  :Absolut:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> no worries, just thought you would look a little older. ha!!!


LOL... oh... so you thought I was an old man....  I assume that is because of my wisdom...  not my grumpiness!!!

----------


## Jerhart

ha...not a fan of candid shots.  These are from last weekend.  My wife got a candid one of the pups and I.... :Smile: 


...She said...give me one smile...I said..fiiiiiinnneee....  :Razz: 



Then this is her still going at it, and this is my 'stop it' face  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brandon.O

Here are some pictures of me from graduation and prom

Prom night with my date(s)

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...___copy__2.jpg

My parents and I

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...2/9/1/crop.jpg


Me and my dad after graduation
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...2/9/1/redo.jpg


Me and Daniela at graduation

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...9/1/resize.jpg

----------


## STORMS

> tis moi.


 :Long tongue:  that about sums it up!  :Wink:

----------


## MeMe

pshhh...I have better pics of Nate in my hotel room in Daytona last year.

 :Surprised: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> pshhh...I have better pics of Nate in my hotel room in Daytona last year.


 :Surprised:  And we're not sharing these pics because.....??? :Confused:

----------


## MeMe

> And we're not sharing these pics because.....???



this is a 'family friendly' forum.

 :Very Happy: 

besides...what happens in Daytona (in Meme's room) stays in Daytona! 

 :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> this is a 'family friendly' forum.
> 
> 
> 
> besides...what happens in Daytona (in Meme's room) stays in Daytona!


 :Surprised:  NICE  :ROFL:

----------


## icygirl

Brandon, your girlfriend looks like Ashley Simpson!!  :Surprised:

----------


## redpython

ok, here is a pic of me from one year ago, when i got my tonsils taken out:



yup ladies, size 17 shoe and i am single!   :Wink:

----------


## darkangel

Ok I've been trying to get Jamie to post up on here FOR WEEKS, but he's a lil shy so I'm doin it myself!

The very charming ( :Razz: ) Jamie Glass.  A picture of us, and a picture of him with our puppy.

----------


## waltah!

Here's a pic of me with my normal girl :Smile:  I posted this in the pics section, but here it is again.  :Cool: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Patrick Long

I got my ears lowered today (yes, thats a Doug Funny ref)

----------


## starmom

> I got my ears lowered today (yes, thats a Doug Funny ref)


Does that hurt? I think it is such a cool look; but I am a weenie....

----------


## python.princess

<------ loves Doug Funny! loved the 'Think Big' music vid!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BD1

My serious look 


And my fashionable headband.


Man I should have shaved, but I had the last two days and I've been lazy.

----------


## STORMS

> My serious look 
> 
> 
> And my fashionable headband.
> 
> 
> Man I should have shaved, but I had the last two days and I've been lazy.


Thats HOT! Love the headband!!!! :Good Job:  :Wink:

----------


## butters!

you look like the wee man on jackass

----------


## wilox

Here is me and yes im a dork and collect toys as well as reptiles :Wink:

----------


## Spaniard

G.I. Joes rock my large bearded friend!  I remember snake eyes being my favorite from back in the day...speaking of which whatever happened to my shoebox filled with GI Joes and weapons lol

----------


## Jerhart

> Here is me and yes im a dork and collect toys as well as reptiles


Super-Rad GI Joe collection bro!  :Salute:

----------


## KBakker

here's my face   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## wilox

> G.I. Joes rock my large bearded friend!  I remember snake eyes being my favorite from back in the day...speaking of which whatever happened to my shoebox filled with GI Joes and weapons lol


Hey Spaniard snake eyes has always been my favorite also and ill prove it LOL. Here is one of my tattoos.

----------


## N4S

At work, tired, almost done, in the elevator.

----------


## Inknsteel

I guess I'll finally add my ugly mug to this thread... Me and my girlfriend on the 4th of July...

----------


## DSGB

> I guess I'll finally add my ugly mug to this thread... Me and my girlfriend on the 4th of July...


you look like chino from deftones

----------


## Inknsteel

> you look like chino from deftones



Hey, I'll take it... It's a lot better than some other people I've been compared to...  :Very Happy:

----------


## uTiRambo

I'm new here but what the hell heres some pictures of me

me and my girlfriend


me and chelsea


me and lauren


again

----------


## N4S



----------


## envy_ld50

The LD.50

----------


## Beardedragon

> At work, tired, almost done, in the elevator.



SO the first thing you decide while being at work, tired, almost done, in the elevator is I think i'll take a picture of myself :Razz:  Must have been one loooonnnggg elevator ride!

----------


## juddb

And when in Rome!

----------


## Beardedragon

> 


I thought this was wee man at first :ROFL:

----------


## Custom Exotics

> this is a 'family friendly' forum.
> 
> 
> 
> besides...what happens in Daytona (in Meme's room) stays in Daytona!


Way to go Nate!!   :Good Job:

----------


## juddb

> I thought this was wee man at first


Thanks for the compliment buddy! :Wink:

----------


## Beardedragon

> Thanks for the compliment buddy!


Thats a good thing! Wee Man rocks :Party on:

----------


## evil mechanic

One of me


showin off some ink!


Ive got more ink done since then  :Smile: 

If you want to check out my Ink you can see it here www.myspace.com/giblplegend

----------


## N4S

> SO the first thing you decide while being at work, tired, almost done, in the elevator is I think i'll take a picture of myself Must have been one loooonnnggg elevator ride!


haha I know right. 

Na it's only 5 floors. I got my new phone that day and wanted to try the camera out.

----------


## redpython

here is a newer pic of me on my hogg.

thats right ladies, i have the power of 49CC's between my knees.





(ok really 50cc's, but keep that on the downlow, it's not street legal)

----------


## aaramire

> One of me
> 
> 
> showin off some ink!
> 
> 
> Ive got more ink done since then 
> 
> If you want to check out my Ink you can see it here www.myspace.com/giblplegend


damn! nice tats...hot!

----------


## evil mechanic

Thank you aaramire  :Smile:

----------


## Samuel

This was me ... at camp ..  a few years back.  Not much has changed.  I am the easy going big guy that gives great hugs.

----------


## patb201985

*took a quick pic w/ SunShyne... she is now at 1600+grams. 1yr & 5months. the faster growing bp i have....!
*

----------


## STORMS

> damn! nice tats...hot!


I second that!!!  :Long tongue:

----------


## aaramire

> Thank you aaramire



Your welcome! Ive got just my measly two now, I cant wait till Im covered though!!!  :Razz:

----------


## rmune0750

*Me aka R-MAG:*

*Smiling --->* 

*SERIOUS --->*

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> *SERIOUS --->*


What in the hell are you doing in this picture???!!!

----------


## Microddot

Me camping, smoking and other stuff!

----------


## AaronP

THat's a friend of mine's sumatran blood, not the best picture but I like it.

----------


## rmune0750

> What in the hell are you doing in this picture???!!!


i dont know man i was sittin on the beach like that and someone took a pic lol

----------


## N4S



----------


## isorokko

Greetings from Finland.

----------


## Darkice

Here is a pic of me at work



And one relaxing on the couch with my kid and the dog.

----------


## N4S

What do you do for a living? ^^^^^^^^^^

Real-life Call of Duty 4? 

 :Very Happy: 

I want in.

----------


## _Venom_



----------


## nicktreb



----------


## HypoPita

Alrighty, my turn!

After picking up Cleo at the Tinley show last year!


My friends black and white birthday party:


And another from that night:

----------


## Mr. Mojo Risin

Heres me last summer, and im new here....

----------


## Krista

> Greetings from Finland.


 :Wink:

----------


## pythontricker

> 


Hell yeah!

----------


## pythontricker

> Here is me and yes im a dork and collect toys as well as reptiles


By far the most rad picture I have ever seen!

----------


## wildmike1187

ya rollerblades are outta style about 10 years ago....lol.... but ball pythons is what this website is all about. Hope you crash...hahahahaha

----------


## pythontricker

I'll play along. Here I am.

----------


## Auletto

Here we go. Nothing too exciting.

----------


## dmaricle

ok heres me

with brian and lori

me and my wonderful wife!

and here is one on me as a baby!

----------


## 2kdime

Here's a cheesy one of me our wedding photographer took of us as part of our engagement session.

----------


## takagari

Alright I'll cave. Here's a pic of me (t-shirt) and a buddy playing the the old flooded gravel pit behind my house.



Shawn

----------


## Neal

Most people don't have rims this big on their car, I put them on a 4 wheeler. Bad picture though, as I was drunk out of my mind and almost wrecked the 4-wheeler parking it for the show.

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

Dont know how late i am on this BUT~!









 :Very Happy:

----------


## Samuel

I took this picture last night.  I actually kind of like it .. Tuxedo t-shirt, in the snow ..  Sepia effect on, no coat, at night.

Best part .. I am just casually leaning against a tree at 10pm, in the park.

----------


## N4S



----------


## BallsUnlimited

LOL I kid i kid

----------


## BPelizabeth

Ok .....I am sooooooooooooo glad someone brought this back to life.  Even though it is 8423 years old....

I finally got to see skiploader so now I can stop picturing him as a half naked pissed off midget when he is talking!!  :ROFL:

----------


## Neal

Alright, this is the most recent picture I have from when I was drunk at a club where GGW was.

You cannot see any kind of nudity or anything in this picture so hopefully all goes good:

Yes, I was sitting on a bike drunk, no I was not driving. My bike was in the shop getting painted, and so I jacked my friends bike for a minute.

----------


## Jchris1212

So.... I fight Cancer in my spare time  :Very Happy:

----------


## PyroPython

With the little one:

----------


## Skiploder



----------


## singingtothewheat

> 



Wow.  that's messed up

----------


## Skiploder

> Wow.  that's messed up


My mom thinks I'm very handsome.

----------


## singingtothewheat

We mommies are like that.  Did she buy you that beanie?  It's purty slick, I gotta say.

----------


## Skiploder

> We mommies are like that.  Did she buy you that beanie?  It's purty slick, I gotta say.


I bought the beanie to hide my bald spot. 

When the wind blows, the propeller spins.

----------


## 2kdime

Can't remember if I ever posted this.

This is me and my wife at Gatorland In Florida on our honeymoon right after we fed the big breeders.

----------


## cweimer4



----------


## cweimer4

> alrighty, my turn!
> 
> 
> My friends black and white birthday party:


total freakin hottie!!!!!! (( I mean the girl ))

----------


## withonor

Not really fair looking at every elses pictures and not posting my own. This is the only one I have currently on my computer, don't know why it got so small.



This was at my younger brothers wedding. I promise it was formal and I was wearing a jacket and tie while I was standing next to him as best man. An open bar and a dance floor.... Well, stranger things have happened and I wasn't going to let his ball and chain day keep me down.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

WoW it's like a buffet! LOL Lots of good looking men here at bpnet  :Very Happy:   :Devil:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> WoW it's like a buffet! LOL Lots of good looking men here at bpnet


 :sploosh:   :Good Job:

----------


## the_Ryno

Me and my ex-girlfriend
Picture is about a year old or so. Need to get a new one soon.

----------


## tsshields

Me and the Girlfriend

----------


## DarkComeSoon

> Me and the Girlfriend


Awww you guys make a cute couple  :Smile:

----------

_tsshields_ (01-18-2010)

----------


## twistedtails

I don't belive I have ever seen this thread.  Here is pic of my best friend and Me...

Here is pic of my girls and Me...

Last but not least a pic of my Wife and Me...

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Havnt seen this thread.
obviously its been on here for ages.
but heres me.

----------


## MattU



----------


## HypoPita

> total freakin hottie!!!!!! (( I mean the girl ))


hahaha She's a cutie for sure!!  :Good Job:

----------


## cweimer4

Oh yes, she yours? lol

----------


## Samuel

My leg is not covering up the U in "duck".  I had to share the sheer awesome placement of my leg .. all on accident!

----------


## Mitch21

Here's one of me in Amsterdam.

[IMG][/IMG]

And one after a toga party in Rome!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

The candyman himself.... :Cool:

----------


## Capt._Howdy

well i wasnt going to post anything but hey im bored and figured why not

----------


## h00blah

straight hair =p


wavy hair  :Weirdface: 


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Guess since i have been here a year, i might as well add to this....



And this is what happens after you introduce music and alcohol.... BAD DANCING.

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------

